# Passengers now pay for gas stops...



## Dback2004

I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL


----------



## Rakos

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


Cool


----------



## daave1

Pricing is quoted from Uber as "Upfront Pricing", meaning the fare you see when you request the ride is the fare you pay. While I try to always have fuel and only refill in between passengers, it happens sometimes. Sorry for the lost 3 minutes of your life. :-/


----------



## Rakos

daave1 said:


> Pricing is quoted from Uber as "Upfront Pricing", meaning the fare you see when you request the ride is the fare you pay. While I try to always have fuel and only refill in between passengers, it happens sometimes. Sorry for the lost 3 minutes of your life. :-/


No problem...

According to Garp...err Uber...

We get paid to do the Wild Thang...8>)

Whoopee...now I stop WITH the pax...8>)

For a tip they can pump MY gas...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Uber's Guber

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running.


Be happy the driver didn't need to pull over to recharge a Prius.


----------



## Surgeio

A group of 8 ordered 2 cars, and I was the second car as we pulled out of the hotel valet for a 45 minute ride to the other side of the island. In these scenarios, which happen often here, I always try to get in front of the other car - I'm a leader, not a follower. Before I could get in front, the other car pulls into a gas station. I tell my pax that we'll meet them at the destination, but they insist I wait at the gas station so they can keep the group together.

The other driver pulls up to the air compressor, and to my bewilderment, starts to put air in his tires. After we reached the destination, unloaded luggage, etc, I asked him why he couldn't wait to inflate his tires until after the ride. He tells me he has bad tires so he always inflates them at the beginning of all cross-island trips, *and always with pax in the car!*


----------



## Kodyhead

daave1 said:


> Pricing is quoted from Uber as "Upfront Pricing", meaning the fare you see when you request the ride is the fare you pay. While I try to always have fuel and only refill in between passengers, it happens sometimes. Sorry for the lost 3 minutes of your life. :-/


Yes I agree, the price should not change from whats quoted, unless you were way away from the destination and it recalculated the fare.

Even then assuming the driver was X or pool, most likely talking $0.10-$0.16 a min. I already know its the principal but do you think $0.45 is worth complaining vs running out of gas?


----------



## Fauxknight

Bad driver that needs to stop with pax in the car. I've put gas in my car mid-trip I think twice times in close to 10k rides.

1. 215 mile trip, I actually might have made it without stopping but played it safe. Warned pax upfront I would need to stop mid trip to refuel.

2. Pax had a stop at gas station anyways, I was on the low end of my tank so I used the wait time to top off.



I start casually looking to fill up at half a tank. I actively look to fill up at ~100 miles left. At ~50 miles left I log out until I can fill my tank.

A slow tire leak I understand, but if you need to pump your tires up more than once or twice a week (in the morning before you log in and have pax in the car) then you need to repair or replace your tires. If I had a driver that had to put air in his tires mid trip then I'd probably cancel and report him.



To be fair with upfront pricing the stop doesn't add to the pax's bill. It does waste the pax's time and is unprofessional though.


----------



## Cdub2k

We get 12 cents a minute in my area. I suspect that it isn’t that much different else where give or take a few pennies. So if I take 5 minutes to put some gas in my car that’s only 60 cents. So basically you wrote Uber Support to complain about the driver making 60 more cents? Also, are you aware that you didn’t even pay an extra 60 cents because of Upfront Pricing? The Driver got an extra few pennies from Uber’s cut. 

And you’re a driver too???? What’s your address I’ll mail you 5 bottle cans you can take them to any grocery store in Michigan to get your 50 cent back.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


Tried to rat out a fellow driver because he had to get gas?

Wow.

Snitches get stitches bro.


----------



## touberornottouber

It was bad conduct on the part of the driver -- unless this was a 100+ mile trip. I always keep at least enough to go 100 miles (usually 150+ miles) myself. OTOH what did this really cost you (if anything, due to upfront pricing)? Maybe 60 cents? $1 tops?

As a driver you know how bad it can get out there. Give your driver a break.


----------



## Dback2004

I don't really care if it's upfront pricing or not, nor do I give a shit about the 4 minutes of my time that was gone. It's just unprofessional. In my area, to get from one end of the metro area to the other takes about 35 minutes and is 22 miles. We're not talking about LA here, this is Davenport, Iowa where most people's idea of a traffic jam is 3 cars waiting to pass a combine on a 2-lane blacktop wedged between corn fields. 

It's simply inexcusable to need fuel mid-trip here unless you're on a long-distance trip to Des Moines or Chicago. As a driver, I have NEVER stopped for fuel with pax in car. Uber even gives drivers the option now to stop accepting stacked pings/new trips so you can go offline and fill up. I've been a driver long enough and on these forums long enough to remember the days when there was a level of professionalism in this... a clean car, a driver who didn't smell like a bum; and on the flip side passengers who were polite and not the stereotypical "the world is owed to me" college kid. 

So yes, I reported it. Uber doesn't give a rat's rear end, and the driver will have no consequences. Professional is professional and it won't make a bit of difference what I say or do, but I stand on principle here.


----------



## 1974toyota

Dback2004 said:


> I don't really care if it's upfront pricing or not, nor do I give a shit about the 4 minutes of my time that was gone. It's just unprofessional. In my area, to get from one end of the metro area to the other takes about 35 minutes and is 22 miles. We're not talking about LA here, this is Davenport, Iowa where most people's idea of a traffic jam is 3 cars waiting to pass a combine on a 2-lane blacktop wedged between corn fields.
> 
> It's simply inexcusable to need fuel mid-trip here unless you're on a long-distance trip to Des Moines or Chicago. As a driver, I have NEVER stopped for fuel with pax in car. Uber even gives drivers the option now to stop accepting stacked pings/new trips so you can go offline and fill up. I've been a driver long enough and on these forums long enough to remember the days when there was a level of professionalism in this... a clean car, a driver who didn't smell like a bum; and on the flip side passengers who were polite and not the stereotypical "the world is owed to me" college kid.
> 
> So yes, I reported it. Uber doesn't give a rat's rear end, and the driver will have no consequences. Professional is professional and it won't make a bit of difference what I say or do, but I stand on principle here.


so we are beating up on a driver,who's making $4 dollars and hour? OK, let me think about it,PS Professional Driver? I leave that designation to limo drivers,not uber drivers for the most part,JMO


----------



## Cklw

Can someone play the worlds smallest violin for. Dback2004

Wow, just wow, think we hit a new low here


----------



## MHR

Shall we pool our megre tips and refund OP the possible ¢0.28 (at my rates) it might have cost him while the driver got gas?


----------



## macinmn

get over yourself. sometimes things just don't align. true it should happen rarely, but there's plenty of reasons why it might. if your imagination doesn't stretch very far, we can groupsource some reasons for you.


----------



## Pulledclear

Dback2004 said:


> I don't really care if it's upfront pricing or not, nor do I give a shit about the 4 minutes of my time that was gone. It's just unprofessional. In my area, to get from one end of the metro area to the other takes about 35 minutes and is 22 miles. We're not talking about LA here, this is Davenport, Iowa where most people's idea of a traffic jam is 3 cars waiting to pass a combine on a 2-lane blacktop wedged between corn fields.
> 
> It's simply inexcusable to need fuel mid-trip here unless you're on a long-distance trip to Des Moines or Chicago. As a driver, I have NEVER stopped for fuel with pax in car. Uber even gives drivers the option now to stop accepting stacked pings/new trips so you can go offline and fill up. I've been a driver long enough and on these forums long enough to remember the days when there was a level of professionalism in this... a clean car, a driver who didn't smell like a bum; and on the flip side passengers who were polite and not the stereotypical "the world is owed to me" college kid.
> 
> So yes, I reported it. Uber doesn't give a rat's rear end, and the driver will have no consequences. Professional is professional and it won't make a bit of difference what I say or do, but I stand on principle here.


Great work! You're going places.


----------



## Juggalo9er

You cheap paxhole...its pennies


----------



## Cklw

Dback2004 stop giving us drivers a bad rep.


----------



## AllGold

What did the driver say when you called him out for stopping for gas with you in the car? He shouldn't have stopped but I hope you did call him out and not just report him and not say anything.



Fauxknight said:


> Bad driver that needs to stop with pax in the car. I've put gas in my car mid-trip I think twice times in close to 10k rides.
> 
> 1. 215 mile trip, I actually might have made it without stopping but played it safe. Warned pax upfront I would need to stop mid trip to refuel.
> 
> 2. Pax had a stop at gas station anyways, I was on the low end of my tank so I used the wait time to top off.
> 
> I start casually looking to fill up at half a tank. I actively look to fill up at ~100 miles left. At ~50 miles left I log out until I can fill my tank.
> ...
> To be fair with upfront pricing the stop doesn't add to the pax's bill. It does waste the pax's time and is unprofessional though.


I agree. The only time I have ever stopped for gas was on a long trip--before the Long Trip notification existed. As soon as I saw the destination, I told the pax I would have to get gas first.


----------



## Robkaaa

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


Don't forget to to tweet UBER please. #imacheapassrider/driver


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

Never had to do it, but it's to be expected when you order a long ride. I've done it once on the way to a long ride.

What's the big deal, you know how little we get paid when we're stopped.


----------



## UberBastid

Dback2004 said:


> I don't really care if it's upfront pricing or not, nor do I give a shit about the 4 minutes of my time that was gone. It's just unprofessional. In my area, to get from one end of the metro area to the other takes about 35 minutes and is 22 miles. We're not talking about LA here, this is Davenport, Iowa where most people's idea of a traffic jam is 3 cars waiting to pass a combine on a 2-lane blacktop wedged between corn fields.
> 
> It's simply inexcusable to need fuel mid-trip here unless you're on a long-distance trip to Des Moines or Chicago. As a driver, I have NEVER stopped for fuel with pax in car. Uber even gives drivers the option now to stop accepting stacked pings/new trips so you can go offline and fill up. I've been a driver long enough and on these forums long enough to remember the days when there was a level of professionalism in this... a clean car, a driver who didn't smell like a bum; and on the flip side passengers who were polite and not the stereotypical "the world is owed to me" college kid.
> 
> So yes, I reported it. Uber doesn't give a rat's rear end, and the driver will have no consequences. Professional is professional and it won't make a bit of difference what I say or do, but I stand on principle here.


Ah, I see the problem here.
It is an adjustment that is needed in _your _head.

You are under the impression that an Uber driver is a *professional *driver? Ain't ya?
LoL.

Uber itself advertises that this is a 'side gig'. Now, side gig's are not what professionals do. A true professional does his or her profession. My wife's doctor doesn't practice medicine as a 'side gig' (though I did see a book on his desk "Gynocology for fun and profit" and "Internal Medicine for Dummies") My electrician doesn't provide sparky services as a side gig - he is a professional.

I am not a professional driver. Neither are you, if you drive for Uber. If I want a professional driver I will call an ambulance, the beer truck driver, or a taxi or limo. THOSE guys are all professional drivers. I'm not, and I don't expect one when I call an Uber.


----------



## OtherUbersdo

The most important thing is : Did you tip?


----------



## Cklw

Point a to b safely. Which is what Uber requires of us.



OtherUbersdo said:


> The most important thing is : Did you tip?


Dback2004 is a professional driver, since he viewed his driver as inferior, he didn't tip.


----------



## ratethis

Rakos said:


> Cool


Ditto


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


What. You were charged upfront price. We all know this. Get outta here


----------



## Failed Login

Is this somewhat equivalent to dropping a half-hour deuce while on the clock at a normal job? Comparable, right? Nothing like getting paid to drop a deuce. But if I don't do it, I will not be productive the rest of the day. Normal daily maintenance.


----------



## Jay Dean

Dback2004 said:


> I don't really care if it's upfront pricing or not, nor do I give a shit about the 4 minutes of my time that was gone. It's just unprofessional. In my area, to get from one end of the metro area to the other takes about 35 minutes and is 22 miles. We're not talking about LA here, this is Davenport, Iowa where most people's idea of a traffic jam is 3 cars waiting to pass a combine on a 2-lane blacktop wedged between corn fields.
> 
> It's simply inexcusable to need fuel mid-trip here unless you're on a long-distance trip to Des Moines or Chicago. As a driver, I have NEVER stopped for fuel with pax in car. Uber even gives drivers the option now to stop accepting stacked pings/new trips so you can go offline and fill up. I've been a driver long enough and on these forums long enough to remember the days when there was a level of professionalism in this... a clean car, a driver who didn't smell like a bum; and on the flip side passengers who were polite and not the stereotypical "the world is owed to me" college kid.
> 
> So yes, I reported it. Uber doesn't give a rat's rear end, and the driver will have no consequences. Professional is professional and it won't make a bit of difference what I say or do, but I stand on principle here.


Best way I can compare it is watch the movie 'the founder' and watch the employees then ....and then drive to any McDonald's now lol Money does all kinds of things and you are basically wanting an old McDonald's employee from 'back then' to serve you a burger in 2018


----------



## freddieman

Cableguynoe said:


> Tried to rat out a fellow driver because he had to get gas?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Snitches get stitches bro.


The thing is, he wrote into uber about it! Trying to snag a free ride or a coupon for future rides. That's dickdasterly!


----------



## Rakos

freddieman said:


> The thing is, he wrote into uber about it! Trying to snag a free ride or a coupon for future rides. That's dickdasterly!


AH....a *True Dik*....8>)

Rakos








PS. Even monkeys have their favs...8>)


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Failed Login said:


> Is this somewhat equivalent to dropping a half-hour deuce while on the clock at a normal job? Comparable, right? Nothing like getting paid to drop a deuce. But if I don't do it, I will not be productive the rest of the day. Normal daily maintenance.


No. Because at a normal job. Youre not making 8 cents a min


----------



## freddieman

Rakos said:


> AH....a *True Dik*....8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 243211
> 
> PS. Even monkeys have their favs...8>)


Lol!


----------



## Juggalo9er

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


Do you cry about life in general


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Dback2004 said:


> I don't really care if it's upfront pricing or not, nor do I give a shit about the 4 minutes of my time that was gone. It's just unprofessional. In my area, to get from one end of the metro area to the other takes about 35 minutes and is 22 miles. We're not talking about LA here, this is Davenport, Iowa where most people's idea of a traffic jam is 3 cars waiting to pass a combine on a 2-lane blacktop wedged between corn fields.
> 
> It's simply inexcusable to need fuel mid-trip here unless you're on a long-distance trip to Des Moines or Chicago. As a driver, I have NEVER stopped for fuel with pax in car. Uber even gives drivers the option now to stop accepting stacked pings/new trips so you can go offline and fill up. I've been a driver long enough and on these forums long enough to remember the days when there was a level of professionalism in this... a clean car, a driver who didn't smell like a bum; and on the flip side passengers who were polite and not the stereotypical "the world is owed to me" college kid.
> 
> So yes, I reported it. Uber doesn't give a rat's rear end, and the driver will have no consequences. Professional is professional and it won't make a bit of difference what I say or do, but I stand on principle here.


I don't know how long you've been a driver, but I've been a driver long enough (going on 4 years) to go through several pay cuts and I don't expect drivers to be professional any more than I expect my pax to behave like decent human beings.



Failed Login said:


> Is this somewhat equivalent to dropping a half-hour deuce while on the clock at a normal job? Comparable, right? Nothing like getting paid to drop a deuce. But if I don't do it, I will not be productive the rest of the day. Normal daily maintenance.


Half hour? You need more fiber.


----------



## Kodyhead

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Half hour? You need more fiber.


How much does fiber charge?


----------



## GreatGooglyMoogly

Dback2004 - don't be a ******.


----------



## MarcG

Dbag2004 definitely a douchy move


----------



## Ziggy

I never start a trip unless I have at least a 120-mile range of gas left in my SUV ... The only time I've stopped to get gas with a pax is when I took a 260 mile trip with the pax ... and he needed to take a bathroom break anyway, so it worked out. We actually stopped twice on that trip because he wanted to get dinner along the way too ... meter ran the whole time he ate dinner (and he even paid for my meal, although I was willing to pay for my own) ... and he also gave me a fat tip at the end of the trip too.


----------



## Koolbreze

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


You don't hesitate to screw your pax with cancelation, wrong turns and just plain unprofessional tactics to help line your pockets.


----------



## Ziggy

Skepticaldriver said:


> No. Because at a normal job. Youre not making 8 cents a min


Unless you're a waiter at some cheap low-end restaurant ... but then at least you're making tips ... probably more tips than the average Uber driver.


----------



## UberLaLa

Surgeio said:


> A group of 8 ordered 2 cars, and I was the second car as we pulled out of the hotel valet for a 45 minute ride to the other side of the island. In these scenarios, which happen often here, I always try to get in front of the other car - I'm a leader, not a follower. Before I could get in front, the other car pulls into a gas station. I tell my pax that we'll meet them at the destination, but they insist I wait at the gas station so they can keep the group together.
> 
> The other driver pulls up to the air compressor, and to my bewilderment, starts to put air in his tires. After we reached the destination, unloaded luggage, etc, I asked him why he couldn't wait to inflate his tires until after the ride. He tells me he has bad tires so he always inflates them at the beginning of all cross-island trips, *and always with pax in the car!*


Yeah bruddah, dat air cost mo' udder side da island...


----------



## Greg1973

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


Complain for 20c ?


----------



## It'sMo

How is requiring pax to wait 5 minutes for a fill up different from pax wanting to stop for fast food for 5 minutes on the way home?

Do you complain about both? Or neither?


----------



## Rakos

It'sMo said:


> How is requiring pax to wait 5 minutes for a fill up different from pax wanting to stop for fast food for 5 minutes on the way home?
> 
> Do you complain about both? Or neither?


Good point....

So...are you a Slow-Mo...

Or a Fast-Mo...8>)

Rakos


----------



## RockinEZ

OtherUbersdo said:


> The most important thing is : Did you tip?


Stop for gas while I am a PAX you get no tip and a 1*.
4 years of driving Uber on and off, and I have never stopped for gas or a piss with a PAX in the car, and I don't expect that from a driver when I am paying.

Fill up and drive through the car wash at the end of each shift.
You will be ready for the next day before you even get out of bed.
It's a no brainer.

That being said, I am glad that Goober is siding on the side of the driver now days.



Greg1973 said:


> Complain for 20c ?


No he complained because the driver was a bozo that did not plan ahead. 
No reason at all to not have gas. Don't accept a ride without gas.

It's a no brainer. 
Bad service = 1* and no tip.

And drivers wonder why they have a low score......


----------



## Talcire

Dback2004 said:


> I don't really care if it's upfront pricing or not, nor do I give a shit about the 4 minutes of my time that was gone. It's just unprofessional. In my area, to get from one end of the metro area to the other takes about 35 minutes and is 22 miles. We're not talking about LA here, this is Davenport, Iowa where most people's idea of a traffic jam is 3 cars waiting to pass a combine on a 2-lane blacktop wedged between corn fields.
> 
> It's simply inexcusable to need fuel mid-trip here unless you're on a long-distance trip to Des Moines or Chicago. As a driver, I have NEVER stopped for fuel with pax in car. Uber even gives drivers the option now to stop accepting stacked pings/new trips so you can go offline and fill up. I've been a driver long enough and on these forums long enough to remember the days when there was a level of professionalism in this... a clean car, a driver who didn't smell like a bum; and on the flip side passengers who were polite and not the stereotypical "the world is owed to me" college kid.
> 
> So yes, I reported it. Uber doesn't give a rat's rear end, and the driver will have no consequences. Professional is professional and it won't make a bit of difference what I say or do, but I stand on principle here.


You are still a massive d-bag. You are not a hero for never stopping for fuel. The fact that you complained at all makes you a rat.



RockinEZ said:


> Stop for gas while I am a PAX you get no tip and a 1*.
> 4 years of driving Uber on and off, and I have never stopped for gas or a piss with a PAX in the car, and I don't expect that from a driver when I am paying.
> 
> Fill up and drive through the car wash at the end of each shift.
> You will be ready for the next day before you even get out of bed.
> It's a no brainer.
> 
> That being said, I am glad that Goober is siding on the side of the driver now days.
> 
> No he complained because the driver was a bozo that did not plan ahead.
> No reason at all to not have gas. Don't accept a ride without gas.
> 
> It's a no brainer.
> Bad service = 1* and no tip.
> 
> And drivers wonder why they have a low score......


Next time take a cab for 70% more than the cost of an Uber ride. A stop for gas is justifiable. A one-star? You know how badly that hurts drivers and you publicly admit you'd rate this way? Shameful.


----------



## Marshall Mathers

Petty. A disgrace to our forum members. Despicable. Sad. Ignorant. You dishoner the uberpeople. Rat. Say cheese!


----------



## AuxCordTherapy

I think OP has a future in law enforcement. Bragging about ratting someone out when you pretty much walk in his shoes daily? Pathetic.


----------



## Zebonkey

RockinEZ said:


> drive through the car wash at the end of each shift.


You're kidding, right?


----------



## the surge within me

Now why would you snitch on a fellow driver for something so minuscule? Better for him to put gas in the car then run out while you are on the road.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL


Can Uber partners do an Uber Eats trip while on an Uber X trip? If someone gets into the Uber on 9th Street and is going to 57th Street, can a driver accept an Uber Eats ping for the 17th Street Mickey D's, drop it off to the 43rd Street destination, while still having the 57th Street passengers in the car?


----------



## upyouruber

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


RESOLVED!


----------



## UberBeemer

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


Wow, a FU to the Rider? From Uber? Nice


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Dback2004 said:


> I don't really care if it's upfront pricing or not, nor do I give a shit about the 4 minutes of my time that was gone. It's just unprofessional. In my area, to get from one end of the metro area to the other takes about 35 minutes and is 22 miles. We're not talking about LA here, this is Davenport, Iowa where most people's idea of a traffic jam is 3 cars waiting to pass a combine on a 2-lane blacktop wedged between corn fields.
> 
> It's simply inexcusable to need fuel mid-trip here unless you're on a long-distance trip to Des Moines or Chicago. As a driver, I have NEVER stopped for fuel with pax in car. Uber even gives drivers the option now to stop accepting stacked pings/new trips so you can go offline and fill up. I've been a driver long enough and on these forums long enough to remember the days when there was a level of professionalism in this... a clean car, a driver who didn't smell like a bum; and on the flip side passengers who were polite and not the stereotypical "the world is owed to me" college kid.
> 
> So yes, I reported it. Uber doesn't give a rat's rear end, and the driver will have no consequences. Professional is professional and it won't make a bit of difference what I say or do, but I stand on principle here.


Yeah next thing you know these ants will be getting a dollar's worth of gas and going in to take a dump at the same time.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Cableguynoe said:


> Tried to rat out a fellow driver because he had to get gas?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Snitches get stitches bro.


The get on a Uber driver forum and complains about it.


----------



## MarkR

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


I ask if they mind before I do that and none had a problem with it. Ask first, it'll get you tips too.



1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah next thing you know these ants will be getting a dollar's worth of gas and going in to take a dump at the same time.


relax, you are getting a cheap ride. You probably don't tip either. Enjoy the one-step-from free ride.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

I'm of 2 minds on this, neither of which are strong enough to get me to whine to uber about it. 

Passive aggressive pax. Did op say anything to the driver, I'm guessing not. Got a problem, speak up!

I would be annoyed if a driver stopped for gas with me in the car but I would say something to them. Not particularly excited about sitting there for 5 minutes while you fill up. I think I would get over it pretty quickly but I'm not sure if I would still tip them.

I have done 7k rides and as the price has gone down I've adjusted accordingly. I don't wash the car frequently anymore and I will go to E if its busy. I had to stop for gas once with a pax in the car, apologized profusely and didn't start the trip till I filled up. Twice I've gotten gas while pax were in the store and 3 or 4 times I've gotten gas on the way to picking up a pax. I try very hard to maximize my return on my time so less time spent filling up the better.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

MarkR said:


> I ask if they mind before I do that and none had a problem with it. Ask first, it'll get you tips too.
> 
> relax, you are getting a cheap ride. You probably don't tip either. Enjoy the one-step-from free ride.


You need to go to sarcasm school.


----------



## Tysmith95

OP never mentioned how long his trip was. If it was a 5 mile trip, yes the driver getting gas is very unprofessional, if it was a 50 mile trip then yes he's crazy for complaining.


----------



## henrygates

All PAX should pay for fuel stops. It's called a fuel surcharge, and it should be applied to EVERY ride during the summer...like every other business.


----------



## HotUberMess

Surgeio said:


> A group of 8 ordered 2 cars, and I was the second car as we pulled out of the hotel valet for a 45 minute ride to the other side of the island. In these scenarios, which happen often here, I always try to get in front of the other car - I'm a leader, not a follower. Before I could get in front, the other car pulls into a gas station. I tell my pax that we'll meet them at the destination, but they insist I wait at the gas station so they can keep the group together.
> 
> The other driver pulls up to the air compressor, and to my bewilderment, starts to put air in his tires. After we reached the destination, unloaded luggage, etc, I asked him why he couldn't wait to inflate his tires until after the ride. He tells me he has bad tires so he always inflates them at the beginning of all cross-island trips, *and always with pax in the car!*


Uber pay rates beget this level of performance


----------



## iheartuber

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


I thought with upfront pricing the pax only pays what was quoted?

I mean sure if the ride takes like an hour longer or the journey goes way far out of the way the price to the pax can be adjusted but 5 extra minutes in the gas station should not make a difference.

Sounds like an over anxious pax


----------



## aeiou_-

Cableguynoe said:


> Tried to rat out a fellow driver because he had to get gas?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Snitches get stitches bro.


Few things are sacred anymore smh


----------



## Mole

I stopped at a 7/11 for a customer once they did not complain.


----------



## Red

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


You complained over 45-60 cents?! Let's say even 10 minutes. A buck fifty. Dude...


----------



## hanging in there

UberBastid said:


> Ah, I see the problem here.
> It is an adjustment that is needed in _your _head.
> 
> You are under the impression that an Uber driver is a *professional *driver? Ain't ya?
> LoL.
> 
> Uber itself advertises that this is a 'side gig'. Now, side gig's are not what professionals do. A true professional does his or her profession. My wife's doctor doesn't practice medicine as a 'side gig' (though I did see a book on his desk "Gynocology for fun and profit" and "Internal Medicine for Dummies") My electrician doesn't provide sparky services as a side gig - he is a professional.
> 
> I am not a professional driver. Neither are you, if you drive for Uber. If I want a professional driver I will call an ambulance, the beer truck driver, or a taxi or limo. THOSE guys are all professional drivers. I'm not, and I don't expect one when I call an Uber.


Professional in the sense that you are being hired and paid to provide a service. If you feel you are not being paid enough to do the job properly, then why accept the work in the first place?

Half-a** work for half-a** pay?

You to McDonald's employee: "This burger hasn't been cooked enough, it could make me sick." Employee: "I don't give a rat's a**! I don't make enough money working here to cook it all the way, OR listen to your whiny a** complaining about it! Enjoy your dollar menu burger, you cheap-a**!"


----------



## Dice Man

Next time I will try an oil change with a passenger in my car.

I took a Lyft ride.
Old lady was driving barefoot.
No phone mount.
Uncomfortable Honda Fit car.
I didn't complain, I tipped her $2.
You think that old lady is driving for FUN.


----------



## MarkR

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm of 2 minds on this, neither of which are strong enough to get me to whine to uber about it.
> 
> Passive aggressive pax. Did op say anything to the driver, I'm guessing not. Got a problem, speak up!
> 
> I would be annoyed if a driver stopped for gas with me in the car but I would say something to them. Not particularly excited about sitting there for 5 minutes while you fill up. I think I would get over it pretty quickly but I'm not sure if I would still tip them.
> 
> I have done 7k rides and as the price has gone down I've adjusted accordingly. I don't wash the car frequently anymore and I will go to E if its busy. I had to stop for gas once with a pax in the car, apologized profusely and didn't start the trip till I filled up. Twice I've gotten gas while pax were in the store and 3 or 4 times I've gotten gas on the way to picking up a pax. I try very hard to maximize my return on my time so less time spent filling up the better.


I really don't wash the car either. I have the California brush and the rain will take care of the loose dirt. It always looks like I wasted money at the silly car wash and I ask the passenger if they mind if I get $10 or so. They don't give me a problem.



Dice Man said:


> Next time I will try an oil change with a passenger in my car.
> 
> I took a Lyft ride.
> Old lady was driving barefoot.
> No phone mount.
> Uncomfortable Honda Fit car.
> I didn't complain, I tipped her $2.
> You think that old lady is driving for FUN.


I drive on weekends and only when it's not raining/snowing. I teach so these hours are perfect.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


You are kidding, right?

You complained over a couple of minutes of time for the driver to fuel up?

Let's see, at even 0.10 Per Minute even if it took 20 minutes you are talking 2 dollars....but, since the average fill up takes less than 10 minutes.

There you go.

You are just as bad as lilcindy.


----------



## MadTownUberD

I hate to say it but I agree with the OP. If you have to gas up for a non 45+ minute trip then you're a dufus. I've got almost 3000 Uber trips under my belt and I've never gassed up with a pax, including the following long trips:

- Madison to Wisconsin Dells (~1 hour)
- Madison to Appleton (~2 hours)
- Madison to Milwaukee (~1.5 hours)
- Milwaukee to Chicago O'Hare (~1.5 hours)

Seriously people. Keep an eye on your gas gauge...it's kind of a basic life skill. I fill up at 3/4 when I have the opportunity...which happens a lot because I don't normally get stacked pings.

That said, I'm not sure I would have ratted out a fellow driver.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Are there really drivers out there ripping on other drivers for stopping for a couple minutes to gas up?

If you are doing this full time and you get a bunch of long trips and they keep ping stacking you, of course at some point you are probably going to need to hit a gas station up. As long as you let the pax know when you get there it is a non issue.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

I know what you mean. When I went to Kansas to see my family this was an unscheduled stop that my Uber driver made from the airport to my Auntie Em's house.


----------



## Fritz Duval

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


Uber for the win for once....lol


----------



## rman954

I've only asked to do this once. As I didn't want to fill up in Miami Beach for $3.00+ a gallon when gas is $2.30 here. They were really cool with it. I typically won't let it get below a quarter tank but the request came in as I was about to pull into the station, didn't realize they were going 35 miles.


----------



## Retired Senior

Uber's Guber said:


> Be happy the driver didn't need to pull over to recharge a Prius.


Guber, there is definitely more to you than meets the eye!

Let me say: I always fill my gas tank before going to bed.
I always am easy-going if the pax needs to stop for a pack of cigs, although I do not permit smoking in my car.
If at all possible, any and all women sit in the rear seat. Sometimes I am asked why.
In 2 years of driving Uber, I have cancelled 2 riders. One was a pax who asked me to stop at bank along the way so that he could use the ATM.... After no sign of him for 5 minutes I cancelled and took off.

The second time I cancelled was last week. I had an RN in the car and was driving her to St Vincent's Hospital. I got pinged while she was still in the car from a guy in front of Price Rite grocery store. Within 5 minutes I had dropped off the nurse and was on my way back to the store. My phone rang. It was the guy in front of Price Rite saying that I "dissed" him and that he was going to report me to Uber. I told him to **** off and die. Then I cancelled him.


----------



## 68350

I tend to log off when I need a gas stop, since I typically also use the restroom and maybe find a drink/snack too. I find it a bit bizarre to stop to fill on a 45 min trip with pax in-car. Poor planning by the driver, but still it's no reason for pax to get all worked up over, unless it was a time-sensitive trip. Apparently it was not though. Airing up tires though... really???


----------



## Yam Digger

Dback2004 said:


> I have NEVER stopped for fuel with pax in car.


Out of 4000 trips, I've done it only once. And that was because it was a long trip and I new I didn't have enough gas for it. Otherwise, I avoid doing that.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


Sounds good to me!


----------



## comitatus1

Cableguynoe said:


> Tried to rat out a fellow driver because he had to get gas?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Snitches get stitches bro.


We have met the enemy...and he is us.


----------



## Jo3030

Every passenger now gets the luxury of joining me while I gas up!


----------



## Trafficat

Retired Senior said:


> Guber, there is definitely more to you than meets the eye!
> 
> Let me say: I always fill my gas tank before going to bed.
> I always am easy-going if the pax needs to stop for a pack of cigs, although I do not permit smoking in my car.
> If at all possible, any and all women sit in the rear seat. Sometimes I am asked why.
> In 2 years of driving Uber, I have cancelled 2 riders. One was a pax who asked me to stop at bank along the way so that he could use the ATM.... After no sign of him for 5 minutes I cancelled and took off.
> 
> The second time I cancelled was last week. I had an RN in the car and was driving her to St Vincent's Hospital. I got pinged while she was still in the car from a guy in front of Price Rite grocery store. Within 5 minutes I had dropped off the nurse and was on my way back to the store. My phone rang. It was the guy in front of Price Rite saying that I "dissed" him and that he was going to report me to Uber. I told him to &%[email protected]!* off and die. Then I cancelled him.


1. Why no women in the front?

2. Only 2 cancelled rides in 2 years of Uber driving including no-shows? Seriously? I'm pretty sure I had more than one 15+ minute no-show in my first WEEK of driving for Uber. I get calls from angry passengers on a weekly basis. Maybe it is because of the hours I tend to drive with all the drunks.


----------



## ILOVEUBERDOYOU?

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


One star for you.


----------



## the surge within me

At these rates they need to pay for our gas, maintenance and insurance....


----------



## Arb Watson

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


Uber should have charged you for complaining. SMH.


----------



## AnUberDriver.

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


that's not right for a driver to stop for gas. once it happened with me I was at uber lounge at westfield mall santa monica and i got a trip to san diego and my tank was less than a half and it was 5.50pm..i asked the rider to stop at a gas stat and instead i will give him 1 mile bonus. he agreed.and that was.


----------



## tohunt4me

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


The REALITY of what it takes to Own
Maintain and Operate a Vehicle should greet passengers FIGHT IN THE FACE !



Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


"Ride Share " meet GAS SHARE !


----------



## Seatacdriver

Poor baby throwing a fit over a gas stop.
What a sad pathic life you must have, if this outrages you. Go troll people in your "real" life.


----------



## Rushmanyyz

Fauxknight said:


> Bad driver that needs to stop with pax in the car. I've put gas in my car mid-trip I think twice times in close to 10k rides.
> 
> 1. 215 mile trip, I actually might have made it without stopping but played it safe. Warned pax upfront I would need to stop mid trip to refuel.
> 
> 2. Pax had a stop at gas station anyways, I was on the low end of my tank so I used the wait time to top off.
> 
> I start casually looking to fill up at half a tank. I actively look to fill up at ~100 miles left. At ~50 miles left I log out until I can fill my tank.
> 
> A slow tire leak I understand, but if you need to pump your tires up more than once or twice a week (in the morning before you log in and have pax in the car) then you need to repair or replace your tires. If I had a driver that had to put air in his tires mid trip then I'd probably cancel and report him.
> 
> To be fair with upfront pricing the stop doesn't add to the pax's bill. It does waste the pax's time and is unprofessional though.


I disagree. Perhaps for a short trip, this would be true but the policy is likely there in the event that you get a long trip when you're getting low on fuel.

Uber doesn't want people passing on long trips just because they need to take a 5 minute fuel stop. If you are actually a professional, you have tons of ways to bring this up to a passenger. Politely explain that the trip cost is covered in the upfront fare and you didn't want them to wait longer for a pickup, seeing as you were the closest.

I'm not saying you're completely wrong. I just think that calling all cases unprofessional is a bit rich.


----------



## Wardell Curry

I love when drivers make threads thinking people will be on their side and everyone is on the opposite side. Lol. #nosnitching.


----------



## fif

stopped once in 3 years for gas, it happens.
dont see the big deal, if it was a short trip kind of a D move but oh well, i only use a few stations so if i knew i was going to run out and if im not being paid for the ride anyway maybe it was convienient for the driver to stop.

I personally dont care about rider at all if its not $10 or more since im not being paid they not customers they theives 

1 star services for 1 star prices

i expect the motel 6 carpet to be sticky & the towels scratchy not so much at the ritz


----------



## Disgusted Driver

fif said:


> stopped once in 3 years for gas, it happens.
> dont see the big deal, if it was a short trip kind of a D move but oh well, i only use a few stations so if i knew i was going to run out and if im not being paid for the ride anyway maybe it was convienient for the driver to stop.
> 
> I personally dont care about rider at all if its not $10 or more since im not being paid they not customers they theives
> 
> 1 star services for 1 star prices
> 
> i expect the motel 6 carpet to be sticky & the towels scratchy not so much at the ritz


Yeah but when the towels are sticky, not so good!


----------



## Sydney Uber

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


YeeHaa! This is great news for those having to recharge electric cars and the typical 45 minutes that takes!


----------



## bassplya

I guess you can always take a reliable taxi cab.


----------



## Johnny Brick

Op you are a real pos, plus you are an Uber driver you work for less than minimum wage and so does the guy that was driving you , the difference is you think you are better than he is when in fact you are a the fool, at least the other guy knows that he is ride share and treats it that way while you think that 5 cents a mile entitles you to limousine service words cannot express what a tightwad and loser you are not to mention a rat


----------



## Seamus

A little harsh on the driver stopping to get gas. If a driver does it regularly it's a problem but every so often it happens. In all my trips I try never to stop with a passenger in the car. However, one time I took a passenger from the airport and they were going a long way home into the middle of no where! As it was 2 in the morning and a lot of stations were closed when I came on an open one I stopped for gas. It was close whether or not I would have had enough gas but sure wouldn't have to get back home. I apologized to the riders but better safe than sorry. They seemed to understand.


----------



## Haskel45

hanging in there said:


> Professional in the sense that you are being hired and paid to provide a service.
> 
> You to McDonald's *employee*: "This burger hasn't been cooked enough, it could make me sick." *Employee*: "I don't give a rat's a**! I don't make enough money working here to cook it all the way, OR listen to your whiny a** complaining about it! Enjoy your dollar menu burger


Drivers are not hired by uber nor do they provide a service, they share rides with a stranger, a driver is not an employee.


----------



## UberBastid

Haskel45 said:


> Drivers are not hired by uber nor do they provide a service, they share rides with a stranger, a driver is not an employee.


Agree.
They are SHARING a ride with ME. 
That's what ride sharing IS.
If I start the ride with the idea that "I gotta stop for gas" then that means that they are going to wait while I pump -- or they can get out and find another ride. Oh, here comes one now - it's a city bus.
I wait for them to 'run into the liquor store' for six pack ... they can wait while I pump a few gallons. 
Or not - up to the pax.


----------



## hanging in there

UberBastid said:


> Agree.
> They are SHARING a ride with ME.
> That's what ride sharing IS.
> If I start the ride with the idea that "I gotta stop for gas" then that means that they are going to wait while I pump -- or they can get out and find another ride. Oh, here comes one now - it's a city bus.
> I wait for them to 'run into the liquor store' for six pack ... they can wait while I pump a few gallons.
> Or not - up to the pax.


Get over your f****ing "rideshare" b.s.

You and I both know that is the "big lie" promoted by Uber and Lyft to get around commercial transport regulations.

We are nothing like rideshare (look up the true definition); we much more accurately defined as cheap commercial transport, but commercial transport none-the-less.

So keep hiding behind nonsensical definitions to justify poor service if you wish. But in the end you are providing a service, good or bad, for money; you are not " sharing" anything except perhaps your bad attitude.


----------



## UberBastid

hanging in there said:


> Get over your f****ing "rideshare" b.s.
> 
> You and I both know that is the "big lie" promoted by Uber and Lyft to get around commercial transport regulations.
> 
> We are nothing like rideshare (look up the true definition); we much more accurately defined as cheap commercial transport, but commercial transport none-the-less.
> 
> So keep hiding behind nonsensical definitions to justify poor service if you wish. But in the end you are providing a service, good or bad, for money; you are not " sharing" anything except perhaps your bad attitude.


LoL
But, I share the nonsense with you, with everyone. I was taught to share everything. I'm not selfish.
I am only parroting the crap that Uber feeds us. 
Does it offend you?
(Oh, please say 'yes')

Uber says we 'rideshare', so that's what I do.
Uber says it's a 'side gig' so that's the way I treat it.
Uber says we are professionals ... oh well, two outta three ain't bad.


----------



## RDWRER

One time I got a rematch at LAX for a 50 mile trip to Mission Viejo while I had an estimated 50 miles left of gas in my car. I never would have taken a 45+ trip but since Uber no longer shows long trip estimates at LAX I accepted the rematch and pulled up to the rider letting her know how low my gas was and asking if it would be an issue if I needed to get gas. Her response was not only was she cool about it but she kept insisting the whole ride that I do get gas just to be sure, but I got better than expected mileage and dropped her off with 10 miles left on my gauge. I had already checked her neighborhood for gas stations before starting the trip and found 4 all around her drop off point so I didn’t have to worry.


----------



## K-pax

If it's a longish enough pickup, just get the gas on the way to the pax when you are about to pass a station. I have only had to do this twice ever, and the pax didn't even notice, cause it was a QUICK pump on the route one would expect me to go. I don't think I would ever let the gas get low with pax in the car. What if the next ride was 60 miles and I only had enough for 30? At any rate, my car is topped up every day I go out to drive, and very rarely gets below a quarter tank (if I'm doing a ton of deadheading)... usually eats up about half a tank, which is still leaves a significant amount in the tank as I go home. If you must refuel mid day, how long does it take to go offline and pump gas real quick? 3-4 min? Hell, you could probably even leave it on, and accept a ride mid pump without anyone noticing.


----------



## hanging in there

K-pax said:


> If it's a longish enough pickup, just get the gas on the way to the pax when you are about to pass a station. I have only had to do this twice ever, and the pax didn't even notice, cause it was a QUICK pump on the route one would expect me to go. I don't think I would ever let the gas get low with pax in the car. What if the next ride was 60 miles and I only had enough for 30? At any rate, my car is topped up every day I go out to drive, and very rarely gets below a quarter tank (if I'm doing a ton of deadheading)... usually eats up about half a tank, which is still leaves a significant amount in the tank as I go home. If you must refuel mid day, how long does it take to go offline and pump gas real quick? 3-4 min? Hell, you could probably even leave it on, and accept a ride mid pump without anyone noticing.


One thing they taught us in the taxi business is that you never want to let your tank go below 1/4 filled if possible.

Besides the obvious dilemma of possibly screwing up a long ride, it is hard on the fuel pump. Plus, it is possibly bad for your engine. This is because if you push it to the last drop, so to speak, you may be introducing sludge and/or moisture into the engine that tends to accumulate at the bottom of your tank over time.

Plus, if you refill at night before you go home, it is probably cooler, which means gas will not expand as much with the heat and you might get more gas for your money. Besides, later at night you might be able to avoid the crowds and get filled up more quickly.


----------



## yoyolate

Cableguynoe said:


> Tried to rat out a fellow driver because he had to get gas?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Snitches get stitches bro.


In my experience, except for myself, the worse riders I've ever had are those who also drive U/L. You would think that they would tip well knowing how challenged our earnings are but no, one even asked me for a discount to which I replied, "I'll tell you what, how about I drop you right here and that will make your ride cheaper?"


----------



## UberLady10001

Complaining to Uber on another driver? Just for stopping to get gas?

That's low class.



yoyolate said:


> In my experience, except for myself, the worse riders I've ever had are those who also drive U/L. You would think that they would tip well knowing how challenged our earnings are but no, one even asked me for a discount to which I replied, "I'll tell you what, how about I drop you right here and that will make your ride cheaper?"


The last Uber driver I gave a ride to left trash in the back seat.


----------



## Butterdog

daave1 said:


> Pricing is quoted from Uber as "Upfront Pricing", meaning the fare you see when you request the ride is the fare you pay. While I try to always have fuel and only refill in between passengers, it happens sometimes. Sorry for the lost 3 minutes of your life. :-/


We don't have Upfront Pricing in my city.


----------



## Brunch

What outcome did you expect from sending Uber a message?


----------



## roadman

Dback2004 said:


> while the meter was running
> View attachment 243083


Just the type of driver that Uber wants. Don't forget to wear the collared shirt, open and close doors, load luggage, and provide free water and snacks!


----------



## TedJ

daave1 said:


> Pricing is quoted from Uber as "Upfront Pricing", meaning the fare you see when you request the ride is the fare you pay. While I try to always have fuel and only refill in between passengers, it happens sometimes. Sorry for the lost 3 minutes of your life. :-/


Yeah if it's that big a deal to them I'll be more than happy to refund them 50 cents for waiting so I don't run out of gas on their way. Hey sometimes I got to stop and use the rest room. So sorry.



Dback2004 said:


> I don't really care if it's upfront pricing or not, nor do I give a shit about the 4 minutes of my time that was gone. It's just unprofessional. In my area, to get from one end of the metro area to the other takes about 35 minutes and is 22 miles. We're not talking about LA here, this is Davenport, Iowa where most people's idea of a traffic jam is 3 cars waiting to pass a combine on a 2-lane blacktop wedged between corn fields.
> 
> It's simply inexcusable to need fuel mid-trip here unless you're on a long-distance trip to Des Moines or Chicago. As a driver, I have NEVER stopped for fuel with pax in car. Uber even gives drivers the option now to stop accepting stacked pings/new trips so you can go offline and fill up. I've been a driver long enough and on these forums long enough to remember the days when there was a level of professionalism in this... a clean car, a driver who didn't smell like a bum; and on the flip side passengers who were polite and not the stereotypical "the world is owed to me" college kid.
> 
> So yes, I reported it. Uber doesn't give a rat's rear end, and the driver will have no consequences. Professional is professional and it won't make a bit of difference what I say or do, but I stand on principle here.


Hey were do you want me to send your 50 cents. I'll be happy to reimburse you for that driver. Sorry, but sometimes we get compounded trips. Meaning UBER stacks trips on us. And sorry but we drive because we need the money. So we are reluctant to cancel a trip to get gas as UBER plays games with us when we fail to accept trips. Again, where would you like your 50 cents sent?


----------



## rosco78

Cklw said:


> Can someone play the worlds smallest violin for. Dback2004
> 
> Wow, just wow, think we hit a new low here


Dback should change his name to D-bag....can't believe this was even an issue.


----------



## Rakos

Sushi Richard said:


> Maybe Uber should increase the rates of UberX above 1970s taxi rates and maybe professionalism will return.


Sorry...too late....8>(

Kinda like tryin to get a girl monkey....

Unpregnant....8>O

Rakos


----------



## Son of the Darkness

daave1 said:


> Sorry for the lost 3 minutes of your life. :-/


Lmao!!



AllGold said:


> What did the driver say when you called him out for stopping for gas with you in the car? He shouldn't have stopped but I hope you did call him out and not just report him.


I usually just run out of gas with them in the car and blame it on Trump. Gets me 5 stars and a decent tip.


----------



## Nonya busy

daave1 said:


> Pricing is quoted from Uber as "Upfront Pricing", meaning the fare you see when you request the ride is the fare you pay. While I try to always have fuel and only refill in between passengers, it happens sometimes. Sorry for the lost 3 minutes of your life. :-/


While the clock is running? at 10 cents a minute. cheap pax can't complain.



Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


As a driver you should know better than to snitch.


----------



## Julescase

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


Wait you really complained about him? What did you say in your complaint, since you know you weren't being charged anything extra?

What was your actual complaint?

Seems a bit odd to report a fellow driver for such a benign issue.



Dback2004 said:


> I don't really care if it's upfront pricing or not, nor do I give a shit about the 4 minutes of my time that was gone. It's just unprofessional. In my area, to get from one end of the metro area to the other takes about 35 minutes and is 22 miles. We're not talking about LA here, this is Davenport, Iowa where most people's idea of a traffic jam is 3 cars waiting to pass a combine on a 2-lane blacktop wedged between corn fields.
> 
> It's simply inexcusable to need fuel mid-trip here unless you're on a long-distance trip to Des Moines or Chicago. As a driver, I have NEVER stopped for fuel with pax in car. Uber even gives drivers the option now to stop accepting stacked pings/new trips so you can go offline and fill up. I've been a driver long enough and on these forums long enough to remember the days when there was a level of professionalism in this... a clean car, a driver who didn't smell like a bum; and on the flip side passengers who were polite and not the stereotypical "the world is owed to me" college kid.
> 
> So yes, I reported it. Uber doesn't give a rat's rear end, and the driver will have no consequences. Professional is professional and it won't make a bit of difference what I say or do, but I stand on principle here.


Oooohhhhhh....it was an Uber Black or SUV ride - got it. I was assuming it was an UberX rideshare trip, I didn't realize it was a "professional" ride.


----------



## -Days-of-Distortion-

daave1 said:


> Pricing is quoted from Uber as "Upfront Pricing", meaning the fare you see when you request the ride is the fare you pay. While I try to always have fuel and only refill in between passengers, it happens sometimes. Sorry for the lost 3 minutes of your life. :-/


F them. Biching about 3 gdamn minutes. They're given an upfront price. It doesn't change.

The couple of times (within 2 yrs) I *did* have to stop for gas with a passenger, I came out with a bottle of water for them. they appreciated it.


----------



## KellyC

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


"while the meter was running" dang, I bet the driver earned several extra cents


----------



## Rakos

tdepol2 said:


> So I pull up to pickup spot and group of five start to get in my vehicle and I let them know I can't take five passengers, they come back with it's ok we're small we can fit And the last driver let us we'll im not your last driver I'm not getting a ticket for you. there were cops all over the parking lot of this


It's called vandalism.. 8>)

Rakos


----------



## Retired Senior

Trafficat said:


> 1. Why no women in the front?
> 
> 2. Only 2 cancelled rides in 2 years of Uber driving including no-shows? Seriously? I'm pretty sure I had more than one 15+ minute no-show in my first WEEK of driving for Uber. I get calls from angry passengers on a weekly basis. Maybe it is because of the hours I tend to drive with all the drunks.


I only drive during daylight hours, people needing a ride to their jobs tend to be better customers than the party folks later on in the day.

I do everything possible to keep women as far away from me as possible.... while driving for Uber. Actually in my private life I avoid them too. I find that with my greatly reduced sex drive (testosterone levels dropped a huge amount when I was between 60 and 62) the perils of having a woman near me in this day and age far outweigh any possible benefits. I don't need there to be any confusion if we accidentally touch or brush against each other for some reason. I am not that comfortable with children either... would prefer to drive service animals all day long.

But as always, I do what I have to do. If a woman insists on sitting in the front passenger seat I tell her that she must wear her seat belt. (Don't worry about the fact that as an act of personal defiance against an over-reaching government I NEVER have worn a seat belt.) The woman next to me has to, because if she does not, and some idiot in front of me stops short, my right arm will swing out across her front to restrain her from hitting her head into the front window. I have been driving since 1968. This reflexive action is engrained in me. And then what? I get arrested for touching her ****? Too many hot potatoes these days with interactions between the sexes. I'd rather avoid all of it.

Oh, and you are correct... I have cancelled "no shows" when I have done my best to locate and pick up the pax. But I do always make the phone call before simply writing them off.....


----------



## Rakos

Retired Senior said:


> I only drive during daylight hours, people needing a ride to their jobs tend to be better customers than the party folks later on in the day.
> 
> I do everything possible to keep women as far away from me as possible.... while driving for Uber. Actually in my private life I avoid them too. I find that with my greatly reduced sex drive (testosterone levels dropped a huge amount when I was between 60 and 62) the perils of having a woman near me in this day and age far outweigh any possible benefits. I don't need there to be any confusion if we accidentally touch or brush against each other for some reason. I am not that comfortable with children either... would prefer to drive service animals all day long.
> 
> But as always, I do what I have to do. If a woman insists on sitting in the front passenger seat I tell her that she must wear her seat belt. (Don't worry about the fact that as an act of personal defiance against an over-reaching government I NEVER have worn a seat belt.) The woman next to me has to, because if she does not, and some idiot in front of me stops short, my right arm will swing out across her front to restrain her from hitting her head into the front window. I have been driving since 1968. This reflexive action is engrained in me. And then what? I get arrested for touching her ****? Too many hot potatoes these days with interactions between the sexes. I'd rather avoid all of it.
> 
> Oh, and you are correct... I have cancelled "no shows" when I have done my best to locate and pick up the pax. But I do always make the phone call before simply writing them off.....


Well...sorry to hear...

Of your issues with females...

Butt...at times they are quite useful....8>)

Now on the other hand....

Keeping your distance is always...

Advisable and prudent...8>)

No guarantees how they wil act or react...

Good wisdom...!

Rakos


----------



## Nonya busy

Retired Senior said:


> I only drive during daylight hours, people needing a ride to their jobs tend to be better customers than the party folks later on in the day.
> 
> I do everything possible to keep women as far away from me as possible.... while driving for Uber. Actually in my private life I avoid them too. I find that with my greatly reduced sex drive (testosterone levels dropped a huge amount when I was between 60 and 62) the perils of having a woman near me in this day and age far outweigh any possible benefits. I don't need there to be any confusion if we accidentally touch or brush against each other for some reason. I am not that comfortable with children either... would prefer to drive service animals all day long.
> 
> But as always, I do what I have to do. If a woman insists on sitting in the front passenger seat I tell her that she must wear her seat belt. (Don't worry about the fact that as an act of personal defiance against an over-reaching government I NEVER have worn a seat belt.) The woman next to me has to, because if she does not, and some idiot in front of me stops short, my right arm will swing out across her front to restrain her from hitting her head into the front window. I have been driving since 1968. This reflexive action is engrained in me. And then what? I get arrested for touching her ****? Too many hot potatoes these days with interactions between the sexes. I'd rather avoid all of it.
> 
> Oh, and you are correct... I have cancelled "no shows" when I have done my best to locate and pick up the pax. But I do always make the phone call before simply writing them off.....


I agree. One false accusation and your a guilty rapist. Some women lie about this stuff often to get their way with no risk because if they're caught, no consequences. I'm also very cautious around women i dont know and i'm so happy we have webcam.

I feel sorry for the women who were really victims though.


----------



## UberBastid

Nonya busy said:


> I agree. One false accusation and your a guilty rapist. Some women lie about this stuff often to get their way with no risk because if they're caught, no consequences. I'm also very cautious around women i dont know and i'm so happy we have webcam.
> 
> I feel sorry for the women who were really victims though.


The problem is: The few true victims out there imprint their horrible experience as common; as in, all men are cruel and violent predators. All of em. Some militant feminine rights activists claim that even consensual sex is a violent act, an assault. This scares the hell outta the other females who have had NO bad experience with a male. It scares them. So ... there is some who have reason, and most who don't - and they are taught, IN SCHOOL, taught to fear, hate and avoid males. 
Dunno what the answer is.
I can't change what I am. Don't want to.
Proud of my gender.
Rides with a single female in the car is edgy for me. And I only drive days.


----------



## -Days-of-Distortion-

Retired Senior said:


> I only drive during daylight hours, people needing a ride to their jobs tend to be better customers than the party folks later on in the day.
> 
> I do everything possible to keep women as far away from me as possible.... while driving for Uber. Actually in my private life I avoid them too. I find that with my greatly reduced sex drive (testosterone levels dropped a huge amount when I was between 60 and 62) the perils of having a woman near me in this day and age far outweigh any possible benefits. I don't need there to be any confusion if we accidentally touch or brush against each other for some reason. I am not that comfortable with children either... would prefer to drive service animals all day long.
> 
> But as always, I do what I have to do. If a woman insists on sitting in the front passenger seat I tell her that she must wear her seat belt. (Don't worry about the fact that as an act of personal defiance against an over-reaching government I NEVER have worn a seat belt.) The woman next to me has to, because if she does not, and some idiot in front of me stops short, my right arm will swing out across her front to restrain her from hitting her head into the front window. I have been driving since 1968. This reflexive action is engrained in me. And then what? I get arrested for touching her ****? Too many hot potatoes these days with interactions between the sexes. I'd rather avoid all of it.
> 
> Oh, and you are correct... I have cancelled "no shows" when I have done my best to locate and pick up the pax. But I do always make the phone call before simply writing them off.....


oh my god

this is so creepy.


----------



## TedJ

Dback2004 said:


> I took an Uber ride as a passenger tonight and the driver stopped to get gas with me in the car while the meter was running. When I complained to Uber support, apparently this is now a legitimate action. Good to know as a driver LOL
> 
> View attachment 243083


Hey everyone, Why don't we start a go fund me page for this guy to get him back the 50 cent he lost waiting on his driver to fill up.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory

What's with all these entitled cheapskate crybabies complaining about "professionalism" for when they made the obvious choice not to hire a real professional?!

What a joke. You're basically hitchhiking. Just sit back, relax, and stay quiet.


----------



## Adilleyna’s driving4work

How did this friendly memo go from friendly to let’s beat up on the writer???

From a passenger standpoint If iwas in an Uber that had to stop for gas on a short I would not be excited. I’m relatively new but in the 150 trips I’ve done between Uber and lift I’ve never made a personal stop with a passenger in the car I did however have to send a text to a passenger to let them know that I might be a couple minutes late because I had to stop to use the restroom and they were stacked in my queue(I was super embarrassed to do this but I had to). In my mind fueling my car is a personal stock as is cleaning in between passengers and stopping to get a drink or go to the restroom and those just seem like things that you shouldn’t do while driving passengers as far as I’m concerned.. having nothing to do with possible added cost to the passenger just simply professionalism. Also because we all drive for work our most important assess and tool for work is our car don’t you think if you leave your car running with the AC on you’re probably asking the car to be stolen by some ghetto passenger??? But can u leave them in a hot car??!? Probably not! Anyways so many of us are both driver and passenger I feel like this fourm is intended to help eachother navigate the weirdness of this work we do. I don’t think we should be cruel to each other for sharing information. That being said emergencies happen so at least we all now no but if we have to emergency stop and fill up with passengers in the car if a passenger isn’t happy with it they just have to deal with it cause Uber says!!


----------



## bpm45

if only there was a place where all this was written down...


----------



## E60MM

we dont know the drivers situation so its wrong to judge him as to be "unprofessional". all this " ive never stopped with a passenger in the car" ok and? anyone ask you what you do or dont do? who are we that we can call someone professional and unprofessional? based on what qualifications? lmao amazing people. the worst part is that the scumbag actually reported the driver. i hope that karma comes back to you 10 times worst. I hope you were man enough to actually say hey you are costing me ALMOST 1 whole dollar i didnt say you can stop for gas. dude you expect professional people to do the job to your standards then you should have selected a SELECT or BLACK car stupid cheap snitch.


----------



## Jrider9

I do this thing where I will accept an uber pool and if I can start a conversation and the person seems chill I make a deal with them. I say “oh my gosh Im so sorry Im almost out of gas! Ya know it takes about two minutes to fill up, how about to make it up to you I will turn off all other rides and then you have just a straight shot!” They always seem to enthusiastically agree and I get paid for filling up my tank win/win. Lol but Ive driven uber so long I feel it’s a fair deal Ill put uberx treatment on the table if you give me a moment to fill up.


----------



## JesusisLord777

I have only had to refill gas twice with a passenger, and both were long distance trips, (I think one was around 100 miles away. )

Even then I was embarassed, and felt unprofessional. I try to not let this happen.


----------



## TedJ

In all honesty I've done it maybe three times. Usually after getting a redirect out of LAX to Anaheim or plugins Nigel.. hey sometimes it just works that way. And as a driver. I don't care if you consider it professional or not. Life happens and if you don't like feel free to get out of the car. I'll be more than happy to cancel the ride. Oh I think I've had to stop 3 times to use the rest room. Usually the same situation. Just got off a long run say lax to NOHO at rush hour. Too bad, I gotta stop, deal with it or get a new ride.


----------



## Storm104

I did it before. Pax were mad. I submitted to uber on their behalf because I thought they were being charged. They basically said its no "meter" and its within line of there quoted price so no discount. They don't quote them on the shortest routes we take. They give them kid of based on the longest route. We get paid per minute and time, but that comes out of the money uber has already charged them.


----------



## Son of the Darkness

Nonya busy said:


> I agree. One false accusation and your a guilty rapist. Some women lie about this stuff often to get their way with no risk because if they're caught, no consequences. I'm also very cautious around women i dont know and i'm so happy we have webcam.
> 
> I feel sorry for the women who were really victims though.


 No consequences. You nailed it. And victims? Victimhood pays, that's the reason for everything you see going on around you right now, assuming you're in the U.S. I can't wait to watch this house of cards come down lol



UberBastid said:


> The problem is: The few true victims out there imprint their horrible experience as common; as in, all men are cruel and violent predators. All of em. Some militant feminine rights activists claim that even consensual sex is a violent act, an assault. This scares the hell outta the other females who have had NO bad experience with a male. It scares them. So ... there is some who have reason, and most who don't - and they are taught, IN SCHOOL, taught to fear, hate and avoid males.
> Dunno what the answer is.
> I can't change what I am. Don't want to.
> Proud of my gender.
> Rides with a single female in the car is edgy for me. And I only drive days.


 The answer is simple. Watch how Saudi Arabia changes over the coming decades, and you'll know the answer. Or any Western country just over the last 40 to 50 years. Girls will be girls, as soon as they're able. Doesn't take long to destroy an entire culture either. Stay frosty and record everything.


----------



## 404NofFound

Surely Uber knows we can get 1 star for getting gas with pax in car. Would that rating fall under "circumstances beyond the drivers control?"


----------

